# că mă ia cu puţin frig



## Mallarme

> Când văd o fată frumoasă, simt că îmi place, că mă ia cu puţin frig.




When I see a pretty girl, I feel like I like her ???

Ajutor! partea subliniată vă rog...

Mersi


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> When I see a pretty girl, I feel like I like her ???
> 
> Ajutor! partea subliniată vă rog...
> 
> Mersi



Literally it is "a feel a bit of cold" but the meaning is as follows:

mă ia puţin cu frig = I've got a bit of shivers


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc mult!
Ştii dacă este acelaşi lucru ca expresia aia engleză cu "goose bumps"? de exemplu: "I get goose bumps"


----------



## david_carmen

"goose bumps" – în rom. piele de găină sau pielea găinii 
 
Cele două expresii nu sunt sinonime, dar acelaşi gen de sentiment (în cazul acesta o emoţie plăcută) poate genera una dintre cele două reacţii sau pe ambele concomitent.

Reacţiile pe care cele două expresii le descriu sunt mai degrabă la figurat decât la propriu: 
Când văd o fată frumoasă, (parcă) mă ia cu frig.
Când văd o fată frumoasă, (parcă) mă ia cu frig şi mi se face pielea de găină.
Când văd o fată frumoasă, de emoţie, (parcă) mi se face pielea de găină.


----------



## Mallarme

Mersi, david_carmen! Nu ştiam că există o expresie în română.


----------

